# Betta and salmon



## herpderp234 (Nov 22, 2011)

Can betta fish eat smoked salmon?


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

No. They aren't meant to digest meat.


----------



## herpderp234 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wutttttttttttt but they're carnivores and I've heard I've heard them eat raw chicken meat as a fry.........


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

No, they definitely do not eat raw chicken meat. Ever. In the wild, they eat bugs, not other critters. Your betta wont digest the salmon at all and it will create all sorts of problems inside him. Not to mention it's can't be good to eat another fish


----------



## herpderp234 (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=58364 but this guy said his betta fish loved chicken!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

"cooked unseasoned pulverized chicken." It would take a betta a long time to digest that, their stomachs arent made for those kinds of foods. Even beef heart, which some try to feed, can only be digested in very high temps.

I really don't think salmon is a good idea. Why risk your bettas health because you selfishly wanted to feed it something it wasnt made to digest? Not trying to be mean at all here, just realistic. ^^'


----------



## herpderp234 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lol bro i was hungy and i was eating salmon and wondered if my betta fish could eat with me :c


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright, I just couldnt tell if you were gonna push it or not or how serious you were.


----------



## herpderp234 (Nov 22, 2011)

Lololollololololol nooooooo


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 20, 2012)

Erm... my fish really likes it. The only reason I gave it to him was because I was getting desperate, he hated the betta pellets I got him and hadn't eaten much at all since he arrived, and was lying on his side looking like "I'm dyyyiiinnggggg"


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

A betta will eat anything. Doesn't mean it's good for him. Bettas are picky eaters, but they WILL eat the food you gave him, especially because new bettas don't eat the first few days.


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 20, 2012)

Not really, now he won't even acknowledge the pellets as a potential source of food. He used to take a bite before spitting it out, but now he won't even look at them.

I'm planning to go to the pet shop to get other types of food, but I'm just saying that he really likes salmon. Don't most fishfoods use fish as an ingredient anyway?

Also, it seems that the reason for his lethargy was the vibrations from the airpump I left on his table, he started looking much better after I moved it away.


----------



## Roxy (Nov 16, 2011)

OP is a troll.
Trolololol.



Tachikoma said:


> Not really, now he won't even acknowledge the pellets as a potential source of food. He used to take a bite before spitting it out, but now he won't even look at them.
> 
> I'm planning to go to the pet shop to get other types of food, but I'm just saying that he really likes salmon. Don't most fishfoods use fish as an ingredient anyway?
> 
> Also, it seems that the reason for his lethargy was the vibrations from the airpump I left on his table, he started looking much better after I moved it away.


http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11785673

You could try that ^
Omega one betta buffet pellets has whole salmon as first ingredient.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes, bettas are carnivores but I wouldn't feed mine something meant for human consumption.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Roxy, I don't believe the OP is a troll. He/she asked a legitimate question.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> A betta will eat anything. Doesn't mean it's good for him. Bettas are picky eaters, but they WILL eat the food you gave him, especially because new bettas don't eat the first few days.


Agreed. Just like a dog. A dog will gladly eat chocolate or onions, but both of those things are not good for them. 


Roxy said:


> Omega one betta buffet pellets has whole salmon as first ingredient.


Ground up whole salmon mixed with wheat is different than an actual piece of salmon. 

Bettas are not piscivorous fish; they are insectivores. If you really want to try to get your betta to eat, you can try live food like wingless fruit flies. Just be careful where you get the insects from. You never know where wild insects have been; you don't want your neighbor's pesticides in your betta's stomach.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

thekoimaiden said:


> Agreed. Just like a dog. A dog will gladly eat chocolate or onions, but both of those things are not good for them.
> 
> Ground up whole salmon mixed with wheat is different than an actual piece of salmon.
> 
> Bettas are not piscivorous fish; they are insectivores. If you really want to try to get your betta to eat, you can try live food like wingless fruit flies. Just be careful where you get the insects from. You never know where wild insects have been; you don't want your neighbor's pesticides in your betta's stomach.


 
+1, especially the part about how ground up whole salmon mixed with wheat is different than an actual piece of salmon.


----------

